# (  ĳ-㳿)

## leonid

. 
    ",         :   ,     *,       ,       ;      ,        ;    "",     ,  *. 
   ,        ,   ,       ,        .      :        ;       ,     ;        ,   ;           . 
   ĳ      "  *".   ,     ,   .  ,     ",          . 
         ,      , ,         .           , ,   ,  ,    ,    . 
        *  . ³           ,   ,                 .    ,  ,    ,      ,      . 
          :  .             *, .  -      . 
           ,   .      ,      .
                                                                                                    ... "ĳ". 
*-, ,      ,         .
*-,      .
* - ,                 "-".
*-  ,  -.
* -       ,    .

----------


## nickeler

.     ? ,     ?
 ,  ,  ... ,   㳿:    :   ,       ...       ...

----------


## aneisha

?
   "  , !!!" *nickeler*,       . ...         .    ,   ...  )))))

----------


## admin

,   .   ,    ,  - ,   -  . 
       " "?

----------


## laithemmer

-     .   ,    ,     ((((((

----------


## nickeler

*fragov*, !!!!       ,   ????   !    ,       (   ...   ?),      ׳  ...    ?     ?   ,   - "㳿"?  .. ...?
         ??   ...   ... 
:  ,          "   ,   ".        .

----------


## leonid

> -     .   ,    ,     ((((

  ! ĳ,     .    http://www.dianetics.org.ru/

----------


## admin

*nickeler*,   . 
  .   *leonid*,    ?

----------


## nickeler

*fragov*, ! !      !       !     ...    Ѳ Ͳ.   ,   ,    !
 " ,          .   - .  
ĳ    㳿.   ,   ... http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/ http://scientologist.ru/ http://theme.orthodoxy.ru/dianetics/

----------


## leonid

> *fragov*, ! !      !       !     ...    Ѳ Ͳ.   ,   ,    !
>  " ,          .   - .  
> ĳ    㳿.   ,   ... http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/ http://scientologist.ru/ http://theme.orthodoxy.ru/dianetics/

          . 
ĳ -    ,  -              .  http://www.scientology.in.ua/part21.php http://www.scientology.in.ua/ 
     ,  ĳ    . 
    :       ?   ?

----------


## nickeler

*leonid*,      ,    .              . 
      ?     ?    -    .   " " -   ...
           .    ,   ,       ,      ,    ,         . 
     " .   "". 
:       ... ,      ..

----------


## leonid

...   ,   ,     .     ,  ,    -      ! 
 -  㳿   .   

> *nickeler*,   . 
>   .   *leonid*,    ?

           !

----------


## nickeler

*leonid*, ,   !    ,  ...   .   .      " ,  ".     -  .    ... 
       ,     ...

----------

*nickeler*,

----------


## nickeler

**,  !!!     !           !

----------


## leonid

. 
     -   ! 
³,                                 ĳ.                              
                                                   ĳ   ,    "                   ,   -    .   ĳ ,                   .  ,   ĳ             "  .
                                                         ,   "     ,     ,    . ǳ     , ,       ,    . 
 ,          . " ,    "  ,       .  ,  ,    ,    ,       (,  , ,    )    
                                            ĳ    *  ,          ,     ,      ,       . г , ,   ,     "     ,       ,    .
                                              ,     - ,   "    ,    . ҳ       ,   ,        . г,     ,     ,  ,   .       , ,       ,  ,        ,      .          ,   ,           ,      .
                                              ³, ,  .    :   ,   ,      ,  , ,   . ,                .
                                                  .     *  ,    ,   ""     ,      ,     ,  ,    ".
  .  ,  , -   ,        , -  ? ,   ,       ,     ,     ,  ,   ,     .
                                                 ,        (    ),     ,        ,       .     ""       ,     ,      . ³            .
                                                 .                                                                                                                            .                                              .                                                       . ."ĳ".
*-,      
*-,         ĳ.

----------


## aneisha

,            ?   

> ...   ,   ,     .

   , ,   ,  .  -   "".      "     ,  .  ,  - ,    ,    ))))    

> ,  ,    -      !

   ?,    ?           ,   (,  )  "  ,   - ?    

> -  㳿   .

   ?  ,  ,  ..? 
     !!!!!    

> !

   ,      ,   .....
 , ,  ?)))))) 
 ,       !!!!
   ,   .   ,   0!

----------


## nickeler

*leonid*,     .       ,  ,  ?          ?   ",    ",      ...
    ???  !    ,     .    糿    -   ,      ...

----------


## laithemmer

,         ?!    !     !      -      !

----------


## nickeler

*laithemmer*, ,     !     ,     .      ,  ...  ...     .          .     "       ".  " ",     ...          .

----------


## leonid

!
      -  ! 
       -         nickeler .   

> *leonid*,     .       ,  ,  ?          ?   ",    ",      ...
>     ???  !    ,     .    糿    -   ,      ...

      -    .       -  , ,  .   
              . 
     nickeler. 
   ĳ            -          . 
         nickneker 
.     ? ,     ?
 ,  ,  ... ,   㳿:    :   ,       ...       ...
, !!!!       ,   ????   !    ,       (   ...   ?),      ׳  ...    ?     ?   ,   - "㳿"?  .. ...?
        ??   ...   ...
:  ,          "   ,   ".       . 
, ! !      !       !     ...    Ѳ Ͳ.   ,   ,    !
 " ,          .   - . 
ĳ    㳿.   ,   ... 
, ,     !     ,     .      ,  ...  ...     .          .     "       ".  " ",     ...          . 
, ,   !    ,  ...   .   .      " ,  ".     -  .    ... 
       ,     ... 
,  !!!     !           ! 
,     .       ,  ,  ?          ?   ",    ",      ...
    ???  !    ,     .    糿    -   ,      ... 
,      ,    .              . 
      ?     ?    -    .   " " -   ...
          .    ,   ,       ,      ,    ,         . 
     " .   "".
:       ... ,      ..

----------


## leonid

leonid, ,   !    ,  ...   .   .      " ,  ".     -  .    ... 
       ,     ... 
,  !!!     !           ! 
leonid,     .       ,  ,  ?          ?   ",    ",      ...
    ???  !    ,     .    糿    -   ,      ... 
laithemmer, ,     !     ,     .      ,  ...  ...     .          .     "       ".  " ",     ...          . 
----------------------------------------------------          -       .          . 
      .     "..."      .       -. 
     ,                -   . 
      -  .       .                . 
     .      .  䳺     .

----------


## nickeler

*leonid*, , ,   !   !  !
-        .   ,         ,          .
, ,   ,      !
,       ,      . 
 ,     -㳿      !
    ,   !     ? 
 !      !  ,    ,      ,    ,   .
!       ͳ!  -!

----------


## aneisha

.  , , *leonid*,      . 
³   .   ,  ,     .   .      .  
, . ,     ,       , , -  . -,    .  ,       . ,   .        .     -     .     ,     .       .     ,  ,  .
  , , .    .         ,     .
     . 
  ,  ̲))))))))))   ,      
ǲ:  ,   .   ,      0  ..

----------


## nickeler

*leonid*,      . .        .     ,     .. , !!!! ( ,      )

----------


## rust

*leonid*,   

> ĳ   ,    "                   ,   -    .

    ,    .... 
 " !" () .   

> *laithemmer*, ,     !     ,     .      ,  ...  ...     .          .     "       ".  " ",     ...          .

  
,   . 
    ...      ...
 , , (     ,     )         ?  *leonid*,   

> nickeler.

     ?  
  . 
.1.    ,      .
.2.       ,    ,      ,     . 
.3.     . .   .   .
.4.    .

----------


## leonid

!
 ֲ.
²    ?
   .
,    ,    -  nickeler.  http://www.scientology.ru/ 
       .             .  
     ,      .
!!! http://testing.dianetics.org/ru_RU/index.html

----------


## rust

> .

    ?

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

> -     .   ,    ,     ((((((

      ,       ,    ,   . 
          ( ),             ,                    .   

> ,         ?!    !

   ""  " " ,      .
     ,   ,    ,     ,       ....  
  (    ) .  ,    . ,    .
      ,     ,         .

----------


## leonid

! 
              . 
     !     -      , . 
,   : 
 ĳ      *. 
                                                            *      .      ,    ,            "  . ,  ,      .       ,      .     ,   -    . 
     -    -       ,       . , - ,      ,    .                   .   ,      ,  ,  .    ,        "           "                 ,  ,    ,        ,     ,        . 
  Գ       , ,   ,      ,    .
˳,  ,       ,       . 
  , ,   ,     ".        ,    ,     -      ,   ,     ,    ,    ,    ",    . 
         -ѳ.    ,       ,          " . 
       ,        . ,     ,        ,  ,      ,  ,    , , ,  ,   . 
,        ,   .        " ,         ,       .     , ,  ,    :     .    .     ! 
      .    ()  . , , ,    ,          ;    .   , ,     ,    ,  .      ĳ  ,     ,     .     .    ,    .      -*. 
. .  " ". " -.  ". ,  21  1951 . 
*-,      .
*-,         ĳ. *-,         ,    䳺.
*-,        MEST,      matter (), energy (), space (),  time ().     . 
   -     . 
   - ĳ.
   ,     .

----------


## aneisha

,  
,    ?   ,     . 
          ,           .  
      -    -  .          .

----------


## leonid

,     ,   - !
     䳺  㳿. 
    , ,      .
 ,  , ӿ ,   . ׳  -    .
?

----------


## aneisha

,     ... .    ,   . 
     .            ?    . ,   ,   .             .      ,    .           ?       .

----------


## rust

> !

     ,     .  

> .

    .   

> !     -      , .

             .   

> ,   :

  ...  

> ĳ      *.

     ,   .   

> *      .      ,    ,            "  . ,  ,      .       ,      .     ,   -    .

    ...    :       .        .    ,     ...    

> -    -       ,       . , - ,      ,    .                   .   ,      ,  ,  .    ,        "           "                 ,  ,    ,        ,     ,        .

     .     .              . 
  .         ,   .    .   

> Գ       , ,   ,      ,    .
> ˳,  ,       ,       .

    , ,    -     .    .      20 .   ,        .          .      .    

> , ,   ,     ".        ,    ,     -      ,   ,     ,    ,    ,    ",    .

    ,       ?   

> -ѳ.    ,       ,          " .

   .      .   

> ,        . ,     ,        ,  ,      ,  ,    , , ,  ,   .

  ,      .   

> ,        ,   .        " ,         ,       .     , ,  ,    :     .    .     !

       ?         -   ?

----------


## rust

> .    ()  . , , ,    ,          ;    .   , ,     ,    ,  .      ĳ  ,     ,     .     .    ,    .      -*.

   .            .       3-4   .     .   

> . .  " ". " -.  ". ,  21  1951 .

  " " () .   

> *-,      .

     ?  

> *-,         ĳ. *-,         ,    䳺.

       .  

> *-,        MEST,      matter (), energy (), space (),  time ().     .

      ,     ...  ,       .  

> -     . 
>    - ĳ.

      ?  

> ,     .

   .   

> ,  
> ,    ?   ,     . 
>           ,           .  
>       -    -  .          .

         .         
(   ,  ,    :) )   

> ,     ,   - !
>      䳺  㳿. 
>     , ,      .
>  ,  , ӿ ,   . ׳  -    .
> ?

         12         *aneisha*,   

> ?

       !    .

----------


## leonid

.          . 
          Ӕ  
  :  
    ,  -    .  ,                     .          .         -  .       30      .     ,   ,     ,    .      ( )      ,               .  
 :  
-      ? 
-          ? (     !) 
-           ? 
-  5      ? 
-    ?
-       ? 
  . 
        ,  ,  ,      .       . Ÿ      ,          ,       .    ,     .  
    : 
        .
       ,   ?
    () ?
      ?
      ?
     ? 
     IX     -   ,      ( )  ,    ,      .         .     ,       .
      , ,  , .  
: 12  ( ) 
 : 13:00 (   13:00  16:30) 
: ,. , . , 88,  ,  
 
   50 .    100 .      
 :  
(8-057)752-39-71 
(8-057)752-39-70  
E-mail: folo_org_cis@mail.ru harkov@scientology.net  
 :  
 i    
  22705296 
  351254 
/ 260010019597  
 i  i  : i   i . (       ).

----------


## leonid

Ӕ:  
    !        ,  ,  .    .       .   ! . .  
 !      ,  .  - !         .  ! . .  
!   !  ,     !       ! . .  
 !   .  .    . . .  
   .     ,    .   ,    ,        - . . .  
 -  !     .   ,      AOSH EU..       ,  ,   ! . .  
  ,    .     -. . .  
    !    .   ! . .  
    ,  ,     .  ,    ,             ! . .  
 !   ,   ,        .    !           .  -  !  ,           .       !   ! . .  
! ,    !       2   .    ! ! . .  
----!    ,    !  !         !   !    !!! . .  
    .           !!! . ..  
    !        !      !           .    !  ! . .  
 !  ,       ,     ,         . ! . . .  
       ,      ,    .  
    ,        . ,     .   ! ,       ,  !   ,   ! . .  
!   ,    !    , ,    .   ! ! . .  
      .        . ,   .. . . .  
    .    !!!    ,     !     ,     ,   .          .     .  ! . .

----------

,     ,      .

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

,  ,    leonid       ,      ....   ,              .

----------


## Waldemar

! ! !!!    !!!! ! !!! 
    .... .... 
         ... !!! *leonid*,      ???     , ,   캺....  ...         ...        ....        ....     ))  !!!!      )))

----------


## aneisha

*Waldemar*,  **:    ,-  ,   !!!     .      캺)))))  
 , , , . ̳   . !   R.I.P.

----------


## leonid

³   -    -  !!!  http://www.scientology.org.ru/ 
      -    ,    .  
  "    "    .

----------


## Waldemar

*leonid*, ,  ,   ,    ,         ,  ,  ( )    ,      ,      ...    ,   ..... ...     ....  ) ....      ))))

----------


## estrangeiro

-, ,     , ...
( ),    - 0.      (  ),      ...
   (     )-    ...

----------


## nickeler

> *rust*,   ?

  !     !
  .  .  ! 
,    ,     -    10-20  (     ,     )
 ,  ,     ""    糺?    ,  ...
 ,     ,       ...!?  ,   ,  , ,       ...    ...    ?

----------


## leonid

> !     !
>   .  .  ! 
> ,    ,     -    10-20  (     ,     )
>  ,  ,     ""    糺?    ,  ...
>  ,     ,       ...!?  ,   ,  , ,       ...    ...    ?

        -     .

----------


## aneisha

> ,       ...!?  ,   ,  , ,       ...    ...    ?

   .      㳺   .. -   .  
      !

----------


## leonid

!!! 
 
   V  AOSH EU! 
  ,            AOSH EU    VI.      V! 
  :  ,     .  
   V?   .  
  ,               ,      ,     V.         :  ,    ?. 
  ,        1:         , , , ,      .    ,         .   ! 
     -     ,          !  
   ,       :    -     ?.    -  ,    . 
       ,     .      ,       ,           .    . 
      .     ,       ,    .       .  
 ,        .     . 
  ,   ,  ,  ,  ,   ,            .   ,   ,   ,           . 
    AOSH EU.   !            .  
      ,    ,        .    . 
        . , ,       !

----------


## nickeler

*leonid*,       ϳ ???   ???         ? 
 ,    ,      ?
    ???     Գ ?

----------


## Odo

> . 
>     ",         ...

    ?

----------


## aneisha

*Odo*,    .  , ,    .

----------


## leonid

> ?

     .
 -  1950-      .
̳       㳿  , ,   -,   ,    쳺.

----------


## nickeler

*  в  Ϊ*  -        .     ,    ,       .
,      ,  ,   ,    "     "...  ,     who is who

----------


## leonid

,  ,   ,    "     "...  ,     who is who 

> ..     ))))     ))))))

   ,    ! 
  ! 
  "  .  

- ϳ.
- ..

----------


## Odo

> ĳ -    ,  -              .

   ,          , ,      ,          ,        ,   -  .           , ,   , ,   ,     .    ,    ,  .

----------


## leonid

"".   

> ,          , ,      ,          ,        ,   -  .           , ,   , ,   ,     .    ,      .

  ͳ    ˳-   .
   -     4 - .

----------


## laithemmer

,        -  ,  *leonid*,   , " "?  ,      ,     -1,    ?

----------


## Odo

> .
>  -  1950-      .
> ̳       㳿  , ,   -,   ,    쳺.

  ,   ""  ,  - ?

----------


## aneisha

> ..

     .     ?    

> (      ),   ! 
>  ,    !

    ,   .                

> "  .

    -    !    ?    ?   ?  ,       .

----------


## leonid

.     . 
            -   ,  ... . . -        . 
      .    -     . 
       - ,  .

----------


## laithemmer

*leonid*,   ,         .       ?
    ,      ,      ,    .     -    ,  .

----------


## aneisha

.        ,      ?       ,    ?     ?
        . 
  ,   .       .

----------


## leonid

> ,        -  ,  *leonid*,   , " "?  ,      ,     -1,    ?

   

> .        ,      ?       ,    ?     ?
>         . 
>   ,   .       .

     . 
  . 

  ĳ.

----------


## Odo

:
      !

----------


## laithemmer

,    ,      ,   .   .
 ,    ,   .    ...

----------


## nickeler

*leonid*,  ,      :     ?   ??    ,      ?         ? ,   :     ...,    . ,  ,   ,       . ,  ,    ,       .
 ,    ,     .      .

----------


## Odo

*leonid*,  .  ,        ,             ,               .          ?        ? 
   , ,  nickeler, , ,    : 

> .

  ,         ?   

> *leonid*,  ,      :     ?   ??    ,      ?         ? ,   :     ...,    . ,  ,   ,       . ,  ,    ,       .
>  ,    ,     .      .

   -     , , ,           ,   ,     㳿.

----------


## nickeler

**:    *Odo*,   ,   .  ,  .        .      ?

----------


## leonid

! 

-    
-             .         
-     
-       
     !

----------


## aneisha

.       ,  .      -  . **:    , , ., . .  . 
, -, ., .        18 . // .   .
   , , .  
, ,  ,    "". ,    , ,  . 
 , -,   ,     ,     , ?

----------


## aneisha

*leonid*,     ? 
 **:       ?)))    (  ,      ),   ,       .    ,           " ".

----------


## leonid

> .       ,  .      -  . **:    , , ., . .  . 
> , -, ., .        18 . // .   .
>    , , .  
> , ,  ,    "". ,    , ,  . 
>  , -,   ,     ,     , ?

    (): ,     ,     .     ,     .        . (  ) 
 : ,              . .      . (  ) 
 : ,       .            -,       ,           .      - ,  ,       .   ,               ,     .     ()   ,   -  ,    ,        .    ,    -     .       .    ,     ,     . ,       ,       ,    . .     . (   "  "

----------


## aneisha

> . (  )

     ,   , 
Ͳ, -, -   Ͳ, -, -, ., Ͳ, -, -, ., . 1.  -, -    . 2. .    ;     . //  (,   . .). 3.   ,   . . 4. . * -  ,   . . // .  ,  .*  .4.
 ,   ,    ,     -   ? 
-,   .           .    

> : ,              . .      . (  )

   ,    .    .   -   ?      . -, ,  , , .       .  
       .  ,        ,      ? 
         ?

----------


## leonid

> ,   , 
> Ͳ, -, -   Ͳ, -, -, ., Ͳ, -, -, ., . 1.  -, -    . 2. .    ;     . //  (,   . .). 3.   ,   . . 4. . * -  ,   . . // .  ,  .*  .4.
>  ,   ,    ,     -   ? 
> -,   .           .      
>  ,    .    .   -   ?      . -, ,  , , .       .  
>        .  ,        ,      ? 
>          ?

   .   䳺  100%  100. 
     .
   "   "  .
      .
           .  
   ,    ,    !   

> ,    ,      ,   .   .
>  ,    ,   .    ...

           .   .   

> *leonid*,  ,      :     ?   ??    ,      ?         ? ,   :     ...,    . ,  ,   ,       . ,  ,    ,       .
>  ,    ,     .      .

  -   
- 㳿       
-        
-         . 
-

----------


## aneisha

-,      ,    쳺? 
   -     ,   ,       . 
     "    ". 
 ?  -  ? 
, - -  .    ,       ?
     ,   ,    . ,  .       "  ".    - .

----------


## leonid

aneisha  
    -,      ,    쳺? 
   -     ,   ,       . 
     "    ". 
 ?  -  ? 
, - -  .    ,       ?
     ,   ,    . ,  .       "  ".    - . 
!
  -      .
 .
³  .
      . 
         .
  -  .
   .

----------

- 㳿    
   ?

----------


## aneisha

> !
>   -      .
>  .
> ³  .
>       .   
>          .
>   -  .
>    .

      ,    .        -  ".  ,   ,     ,       . 
       .
  ?

----------


## leonid

-     -   -       .      .   

> - 㳿    
>    ?

    -     㳿    .
!

----------

- - ,        
 !

----------


## laithemmer

> -    "   - 
> -      
> -       
> -        .

     -      ? 
    ,        " ".     -       ,    ?     ?     ?   (    )    ""...     ,       .   

> .   .

   -     ,    .        ?       . 
 ,          -       ,      , ,       .   ...     -    ,  .

----------


## nickeler

http://forumkiev.com/t2765/ http://forum.kiu.org.ua/member.php?a...info&userid=75 http://www.ukrainians.ch/viewtopic.php?f=7&p=7076 http://forum.forexclub.lviv.ua/viewtopic.php?t=101

----------


## nickeler

**:    2Odo.:   !!!  !   !    ,   ,   !! !

----------


## Odo

**:     

> 2Odo.:   !!!  !   !    ,   ,   !! !

  .

----------


## laithemmer

...   4 ???        (((   ,  ,     ... ......

----------


## nickeler

**:    *laithemmer*,     .  .   ,   ! 
ODO, !    ?   ,

----------


## Odo

**:     

> ODO, !

  Proszę  

> ?

   : dziękuję,    ,  *[COLOR="Red"]*.     

> .

       ""  "",          ,       ,   ?       .   ,    ,    ,       ,       1 .

----------


## leonid

!
         !
1 .
2 ǳ   
  !     .
  -         -      .
 -       . 
    .

----------


## laithemmer

**:         " ", "", ""

----------


## nickeler

**:        .  " .  , " "
?

----------


## aneisha

**:    ,   , !   ,   . 
   .      .  .  ))))))
"         !" 
    , )))))

----------


## Odo

**:     

> .  " .  , " " ?

   

> ,   , !   ,   .    .      .  .  ))))))
> "         !" 
>     , )))))

         ,  .  , , ,   ,      ĳ   .  ?   leonid       ,        ,       ,    .   ,  ,   , .,  ,   ""    ""    (.) ?

----------


## rust

> 50 .    100 .

  
  500       ,      1000?

 ,     ....

----------


## leonid

> !
>          !
> 1 .
> 2 ǳ   
>   !     .
>   -         -      .
>  -       . 
>     .

  !
         !
1 .
2 ǳ   
  !     .
  -         -      .
 -       . 
    . 
   - " .
   . 
  -        !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
!

----------


## Odo

*leonid*,        ,   ,   ,       ,  .   ,  ,   .       , ,      ,     .

----------


## rust

> !
>          !
> 1 .
> 2 ǳ

     ,               .     
  .
   .   ,       .     ,       ,      .
 . 
    ,        .   .
    ...

----------

